# budding photographer



## scandalously in love

Hey everyone

How would you say "budding photographer"  in French?

J'ai cherché le dictionnaire et les forums...

j'ai trouvé "en herbe" pour "budding" mais vraiment, est-ce que ca se dit? 

Puis, "photographer" c'est "photographe" (mais comment? une photographe, c'est l'image, n'est-ce pas?)

Alors, est-ce "un(e) photographe en herbe" ??  

J'ai le feeling que ce n'est pas de tout correcte!

aidez-moi svp!!


----------



## geve

Hello scandalously!

Un ou une photographe = un homme ou une femme qui prend des photograph*i*es ("des photos" en langage courant)  

Sans plus de contexte, "un photographe en herbe", ça me paraît bien...


----------



## scandalously in love

merci, geve!

Et tu ne crois pas l'expression trop étrange?

(pour plus de contexte...) Je décris une amie qui a pris une bonne photo. Elle est jeune, et c'est une expression à commenter qu'elle a du potentiel à devenir photographe.


----------



## timboleicester

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> merci, geve!
> 
> Et tu ne crois pas l'expression trop étrange?
> 
> (pour plus de contexte...) Je décris une amie qui a pris une bonne photo. Elle est jeune, et c'est une expression à commenter qu'elle a du potentiel à devenir photographe.


 
Diam a chanté "Je ne suis qu'une artiste *en devenir*"


----------



## Sanda

geve said:
			
		

> Hello scandalously!
> 
> Un ou une photographe = un homme ou une femme qui prend des photograph*i*es ("des photos" en langage courant)
> 
> Sans plus de contexte, "un photographe en herbe", ça me paraît bien...



Je suis d'accord aussi avec "photographe en herbe", ça n'est pas du tout bizarre en français, si c'est ce dont tu voulais t'assurer.

"Photographe en devenir" est bien aussi, peut-être un peu plus formel ou soutenu, un peu plus écrit. Ce n'est que mon avis, bien sûr.


----------



## scandalously in love

merci Sanda...

j'ai fait une recherche à google, et "photographe en herbe" est très très populaire (10 000 + hits)  puis "photographe en devenir" est reconnu, mais pas trop populaire (moins de 50 hits)...

Alors, je pense que votre déclaration est bien vraie, Sanda.  

merci!


----------



## Sanda

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> merci Sanda...
> 
> j'ai fait une recherche à google, et "photographe en herbe" est très très populaire (10 000 + hits)  puis "photographe en devenir" est reconnu, mais pas trop populaire (moins de 50 hits)...
> 
> Alors, je pense que votre déclaration est bien vraie, Sanda.
> 
> merci!



Je voulais aussi préciser un peu : il me semble que "en herbe" s'utilise davantage à propos d'enfants ou de personnes jeunes. Après, cela pourrait être pris comme un peu "derogatory". Par exemple, un adulte qui commence la photo (ou autre chose), de façon sérieuse, peut-être pour devenir professionnel : dire de cette personne que c'est un photographe "en herbe" pourrait renvoyer à l'idée d'amateurisme.

Je ne sais pas s'il y a cette touche qui peut être plus ou moins moqueuse dans la version anglaise "budding photographer" (or else). What do you say?


----------



## edwingill

un photographe naissant


----------



## scandalously in love

Sanda, 

Moi, je dirais pas de tout...  (en anglais)

L'idée de quelqu'un "budding" en anglais c'est une idiome plutot positive et encourageante... comme on ne sait pas jusqu'à quel point leur potentiel pourrait les emmène...  (si ca du sens..)


----------



## geve

edwingill said:
			
		

> un photographe naissant


ça ne sonne pas très juste...

Je suis d'accord avec l'explication de Sanda : "un photographe en herbe" est flatteur pour une jeune personne, mais pour un adulte c'est moins approprié (à cause de cette connotation possible d'amateur).

Alors, pour un adulte, "un photographe en puissance", peut-être ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Un jeune photographe ? 
Un photographe débutant (qui débute) ?
Un futur professionnel de la photographie ?


----------



## Sanda

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Un jeune photographe ?
> Un photographe débutant (qui débute) ?
> Un futur professionnel de la photographie ?



"photographe débutant" est probablement le plus neutre.

"photographe en puissance" : ça, je dirais que ça peut être assez péjoratif en français, équivalent à "would be photographer".


----------



## scandalously in love

Karine, 

je pense que tes 2 premières suggestions manquent l'idée du potentiel que je cherchais... (oui, elle est jeune, débutante, mais ce n'est pas le point principal)

mais peut-etre la 3e??


----------



## geve

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> Karine,
> 
> je pense que tes 2 premières suggestions manquent l'idée du potentiel que je cherchais... (oui, elle est jeune, débutante, mais ce n'est pas le point principal)
> 
> mais peut-etre la 3e??


"jeune" comment, Scandalously ? ça pourrait nous aider


----------



## scandalously in love

elle est ado


----------



## anangelaway

Pourquoi pas :

_un jeune photographe prometteur ?_
(un artiste prometteur)


----------



## geve

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> elle est ado


Pour une ado, "photographe en herbe" me paraît acceptable... à moins qu'elle soit du genre susceptible  

Sinon, "prometteur", c'est bien !


----------



## scandalously in love

d'accord... merci... c'est fait!


----------



## Sanda

geve said:
			
		

> Pour une ado, "photographe en herbe" me paraît acceptable... à moins qu'elle soit du genre susceptible
> 
> Sinon, "prometteur", c'est bien !



Ah oui, tout à fait d'accord, c'est très bien "prometteur".


----------



## geve

Attention, ce n'est pas de moi, hein ! Rendons à l'ange ce qui est à l'ange...  


			
				anangelaway said:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas :
> 
> _un jeune photographe prometteur ?_
> (un artiste prometteur)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> elle est ado


Elle a vraiment du talent ou tu veux juste la flatter ?


----------



## scandalously in love

bien, je voulais l'encourager, la flatter, oui un peu je suppose... mais j'ai beaucoup aimé sa photo, alors, peut-etre elle a un peu de talent caché...

est-ce que tu es simplement curieuse, ou est-ce que tu implique qqch?  (je ne comprends pas la signification de ta question...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> bien, je voulais l'encourager, la flatter, oui un peu je suppose... mais j'ai beaucoup aimé sa photo, alors, peut-etre elle a un peu de talent caché...
> 
> est-ce que tu es simplement curieuse, ou est-ce que tu implique qqch? (je ne comprends pas la signification de ta question...)


Les deux mon général ! 
Plus sérieusement, si tu penses qu'elle a du talent, dis-le tout bêtement : "Gertrude, je pense que tu as un réel talent de photographe : ta photo de mémé dans les orties est très réussie !".  
Mais si tu voulais juste une formule toute faite pour lui laisser croire qu'elle a du talent alors utilise les expressions qu'on t'a proposées.


----------



## timboleicester

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Les deux mon général !
> Plus sérieusement, si tu penses qu'elle a du talent, dis-le tout bêtement : "Gertrude, je pense que tu as un réel talent de photographe : ta photo de mémé dans les orties est très réussie !".
> Mais si tu voulais juste une formule toute faite pour lui laisser croire qu'elle a du talent alors utilise les expressions qu'on t'a proposées.


 
et n'oublies pas de pousser grand'mere dans les orties!


----------



## scandalously in love

lol... je vois... 

mais ce n'était rien de sérieux... plutôt un commentaire en passant, qu'elle a du talent....  un commentaire legé et court, mais sincère


----------



## Cath.S.

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> lol... je vois...
> 
> mais ce n'était rien de sérieux... plutôt un commentaire en passant, qu'elle a du talent.... un commentaire l*é*g*er* et court, mais sincère


Alors moi je lui aurais dit :
« _Tu as un bon coup d'oeil, tu devrais persévérer en photo._ »


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> Alors moi je lui aurais dit :
> « _Tu as un bon coup d'oeil, tu devrais persévérer en photo._ »


Oui, oui, tu as l'oeil c'est bon ça !  
Une petite citation de Cartier Bresson (l'oeil du siècle ?) qui me plaît beaucoup en passant :
"Photographier, c'est mettre sur la même ligne de mire la tête, l'oeil, et le coeur".


----------



## scandalously in love

oooh j'aime ca karine   une belle citation!

egueule - merci pour ta correction... puis j'aime aussi ta suggestion... mais j'ai déjà envoyé mon email... de plus, je pense que j'ecrivais dans une façon un peu plus dégagée que ca...

ce que j'ai écrit:

"J'ai tellement aimé ta photo!  J'adore la texture de l'eau en arrière.  Qui savait?  Notre amie, une photographe en herbe!!" 

Qu'en penses-tu?  (Ben, peu importe, c'est déjà fait! )


----------



## Cath.S.

scandalously in love said:
			
		

> oooh j'aime ca karine  une belle citation!
> 
> egueule - merci pour ta correction... puis j'aime aussi ta suggestion... mais j'ai déjà envoyé mon email... de plus, je pense que j'ecrivais dans une façon un peu plus dégagée que ca...
> 
> ce que j'ai écrit:
> 
> "J'ai tellement aimé ta photo ! J'adore la texture de l'eau en arrière*-plan*. Qui savait sait ? Notre amie, une photographe en herbe !!"
> 
> Qu'en penses-tu? (Ben, peu importe, c'est déjà fait! )


Voilà ce que j'en pense, même s'il est trop tard.


----------



## scandalously in love

et j'aime tes suggestions comme toujours... pas grave... lol... je le retiendrai pour la prochaine fois que je le dirai... hehe...


----------



## scandalously in love

Mon commentaire a été posté sur un site publique... puis il y a une reponse que je ne comprends pas. Je pense que c'a été écrit par un autre ado, avec des raccourcis en orthographie... lol..

"Nop... yen a une stune Anglaise "

J'imagine peut-etre cette personne parlait de mes fautes de grammaire, ainsi le mot Anglaise, mais je ne sais pas si c'était insultant ou non... C'est surtout le mot "stune" qui me confond...


----------



## Cath.S.

_Y'en a une c'est une Anglaise_ ?


----------

